# Feed Rim for Feeding Pollen Substitute.



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

BEES4U said:


> 7/2/2012
> 
> 
> I plan leaving them out in the sun for a few days and then they will be dipped in hot paraffin.
> ...


Why not dip in wax instead of paraffin?


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

WillH said:


> Why not dip in wax instead of paraffin?


It's a cost factor. I bought 500 pounds of paraffin a few years ago and I have a few pounds in stock.
I can probably buy 5-6 pounds of paraffin for what I would pay for one pound of bees wax.


----------

